# The Ibanez JEM77BFP



## Zoltta (Nov 18, 2007)

What ever happened to this one? Discontinued i suppose? Thing is gorgeous.

http://www.jemsite.com/jem/model/jem77bfp.htm


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice. The BFP had a decal under the clear unlike the original florals that had cloth. It was like the fender photo flame guitars.. Cool looking but not as popular


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 18, 2007)

Zoltta said:


> What ever happened to this one? Discontinued i suppose? Thing is gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/jem/model/jem77bfp.htm



Yeah, they discontinued it like 13-14 years ago.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 18, 2007)

One of the nicest Jems out there in my opinion


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Nov 18, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> One of the nicest Jems out there in my opinion



You probably prefer maple fingerboards I would guess.. I prefer rosewood or ebony when possible so I like other models better. That being said it does look cool..


----------



## skinhead (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah the BFP it's an amazing guitar. Here a guy was selling one for 1500 dollars or something like it.


----------



## Scott (Nov 18, 2007)

The inlay work was pretty shoddy on them though.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are my favorite Jem's along with the PBK and VBK. I also really like the DY, always have.


----------



## Variant (Nov 18, 2007)

My personal fav is the BSB, followed by the GMC, then the FP. The 20th is a great idea, but a bit too... um... colorful, even for me.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 18, 2007)

ChrisPcritter said:


> You probably prefer maple fingerboards I would guess.. I prefer rosewood or ebony when possible so I like other models better. That being said it does look cool..


I prefer Ebony, but for some reason I still think the BFPs are among the nicest and I'd happily give away my ebony board VWH for one


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 18, 2007)

lol ive seen this video so long ago and just realized now its the one in this thread


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 18, 2007)

i absolutely love that video.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 18, 2007)

Variant said:


> The 20th is a great idea, but a bit too... um... colorful, even for me.



Oh come on! How can you go wrong with something that looks like this?







It is actually an awesome guitar, and looks MUCH MUCH better in person.


----------



## newfinator (Nov 19, 2007)

jaxadam said:


> Oh come on! How can you go wrong with something that looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My only concern with those is how they might sound. I like an organic, woodsy tone and have no idea what acrylic would be like. They look cool though.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 20, 2007)

They sound pretty great, actually. Pretty much like a Jem, just a little heavier, and maybe not as much bite as with the Evos.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 20, 2007)

newfinator said:


> My only concern with those is how they might sound. I like an organic, woodsy tone and have no idea what acrylic would be like. They look cool though.



I talked to the DiMarzio guys, and they wound those pick-ups specially to retain the "Vai" sound with the acrylic body. It sounded good when I heard Vai play it!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> The inlay work was pretty shoddy on them though.



The inlay work is no more shoddy than any of the vine necks. It just shows up WAY better on the maple. The filler is a lot easier to see. Still, this would be my next JEM.


----------



## apocalypse013 (Nov 21, 2007)

That is my favorite Jem. I've always wanted to pick one up.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 21, 2007)

The 20th looks very nice. But I don't have 5000 dollars to spend on it


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 21, 2007)

jaxadam said:


>



They have (had?) one of those at the guitar shop a block from where I live hanging up high on the wall with a $10,000 price tag and a sign basically saying don't even think about touching it and be really sure you want to look at it  It does look cool in person though.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 22, 2007)

there is a 20th for sale at rainbow here for 3200 bucks.
it sounds and plays great


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 22, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> They have (had?) one of those at the guitar shop a block from where I live hanging up high on the wall with a $10,000 price tag and a sign basically saying don't even think about touching it and be really sure you want to look at it  It does look cool in person though.



Bellones, right?

It's in the back room now I think. 

















Those are my cell pics from the 1 time I was close enough, lol.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Nov 23, 2007)

They put barbed wire around a $10000 guitars?   Dumbasses.


----------



## shredder777 (Nov 23, 2007)

20th ftl, 10th ftw


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 23, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> They put barbed wire around a $10000 guitars?   Dumbasses.



It was plastic/rubber, not metal...


----------

